# Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Il problema sono le condizioni poste.



## admin (5 Ottobre 2016)

*Il Corriere della Sera* (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero. Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. *Maldini (che aveva tra le mani un'offerta scritta) sa che le condizioni poste e ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà. Ed i cinesi sono anche irritati con l'ex capitano. *

Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.

Non si era ancora arrivati a parlare di stipendio, ma sarebbe stato un altro argomento che avrebbe segnato un altro solco tra le parti. Maldini avrebbe preteso uno stipendio alla Galliani o alla Leonardo (al PSG). L'ex capitano rossonero avrebbe confidato ai conoscenti di voler guadagnare più dei giocatori in rosa. 

Discorso chiuso, dunque. Nemmeno questa volta Paolo Maldini tornerà al Milan.

*La Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola oggi: Maldini si immagina responsabile unico delle decisioni per quanto riguarda la parte sportiva. Quindi, quasi AD alla parti di Fassone. Un pò come Barbara e Galliani. Hal Li, invece, vorrebbe una gestione del Milan a tre, con Fassone, Mirabelli e Maldini. Maldini si aspetta ancora una risposta da Fassone, ma non arriverà. La trattativa dunque è ad un punto morto. Se non è tramontata proprio del tutto, è ad altissimo rischio. A Sino non sono piaciute le dichiarazioni di Maldini ai giornali, inoltre Han Li si è sentito snobbato dalle dichiarazioni di Maldini e poi c'è anche un problema economico. 

Ecco le 10 competenze che Sino gli aveva proposto:

1. Prendere le decisioni dell’area sportiva con Fassone e Mirabelli.
2. Definire le linee guida per il settore giovanile. 3. Su richiesta dell’a.d., partecipare ad alcune trattative di mercato.
4. Rappresentare il Milan nelle sedi istituzionali come Uefa ed Eca.
5. Gestire i rapporti tra società e squadra.
6. Essere un riferimento con la squadra, presente agli allenamenti.
7. Viaggiare con la squadra nelle trasferte. 8. Diventare ambasciatore del club. 9. Gestire l’inserimento dei nuovi acquisti.
10. Sovraintendere al rispetto del regolamento. 


*
Anche il Corriere dello Sport*: Maldi...NO l'ex capitano è intenzionato a rifiutare l'offerta. Incontrerà i cinesi ma vuole un ruolo di comando.


----------



## admin (5 Ottobre 2016)

Che dire, peccato.

Spero che la sua decisione dipenda esclusivamente dal ruolo e non dal progetto (poco affidabile).

Speriamo bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Ottobre 2016)

Che peccato


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero.
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Non viene semplicemente perché voleva pieni poteri e diventare, con le dovute proporzioni, il nuovo Galliani. La nuova società sta operando bene e non capisco tutti i dubbi sinceramente.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2016)

Le sue richieste erano oggettivamente irricevibili, non tanto le cose tipo conoscere la nuova proprietà e capire il progetto, quanto la fase operativa.. Pieni poteri (o quasi) ad uno che non ha mai fatto il dirigente, non si possono dare.


----------



## boffese (5 Ottobre 2016)

.
[MENTION=2692]boffese[/MENTION] leggiti il regolamento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero.
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Ma poi scusate, se è un no sicuro che senso avevano le parole di *oggi* in Gazzetta?

Uno come Paolo avrebbe semplicemente detto che aveva deciso per il no.

Non vi sembra strano?


----------



## koti (5 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ex capitano rossonero avrebbe confidato ai conoscenti di voler guadagnare più dei giocatori in rosa.


Non ci credo assolutamente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Ottobre 2016)

Vedo solo congetture e niente di ufficiale


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate, se è un no sicuro che senso avevano le parole di *oggi* in Gazzetta?
> 
> Uno come Paolo avrebbe semplicemente detto che aveva deciso per il no.
> 
> Non vi sembra strano?



In effetti non torna tanto


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero.
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Io leggo un mucchio di supposizioni non avallate da fatti.

Finchè non leggerò che maldini avrà RIFIUTATO di sua bocca l'incarico, non crederò a nulla.

Poi la parte del fatto di voler guadagnare piu dei giocatori... devo commentare?
Siamo alla completa macchina del fango contro maldini, orechestrata dai giornalisti vedove del condor.

Classico, previsto.


----------



## Black (5 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vedo solo congetture e niente di ufficiale



infatti! poi allo questione stipendio superiore a tutti i giocatori ci credo ancora meno!! pura macchina del fango gallianesca!


----------



## babsodiolinter (6 Ottobre 2016)

Non ci credo..
Almeno non per queste ragioni,soprattutto quella dei soldi.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non viene semplicemente perché voleva pieni poteri e diventare, con le dovute proporzioni, il nuovo Galliani. La nuova società sta operando bene e non capisco tutti i dubbi sinceramente.



Che stia operando bene e tutto da vedere


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero.
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Ravelli....filofesteriana. Aspetterei un altro po' prima di dare per certo il no di Paolo.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Ottobre 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Che stia operando bene e tutto da vedere



Si vabbe ciao


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero.* Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. Maldini sa che le condizioni poste e poi ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali* *non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà.
> *
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Lo stesso Corriere della Sera riporta che per i cinesi il discorso è praticamente chiuso.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero. Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. *Maldini (che aveva tra le mani un'offerta scritta) sa che le condizioni poste e ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà. Ed i cinesi sono anche irritati con l'ex capitano. *
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ravelli....filofesteriana. Aspetterei un altro po' prima di dare per certo il no di Paolo.



Esatto.
La Ravelli e la Colombo sono inattendibili.

Questo articolo ha la stessa valenza di quelli del gelo coi cinesi di giugno, sempre a firma Ravelli o Colombo.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

*LA Gazzetta in edicola (a brevissimo l'articolo completo) riporta la stessa notizie

Maldini non torna ed irrita i cinesi. Niente intesa. *


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

Mah... gds e cds condividono le stesse fonti... Non mi sembrano affidabili. Poi Maldini che chiede di guadagnare più dei giocatori. Vorrebbe dire che vorrebbe almeno 5mln, cifre fuori da ogni logica. Manco al city o psg i manager guadagnano così tanto. Dai, è stato fester a mettere in giro ste voci.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *LA Gazzetta in edicola (a brevissimo l'articolo completo) riporta la stessa notizie
> 
> Maldini non torna ed irrita i cinesi. Niente intesa. *



.


----------



## supertozzi (6 Ottobre 2016)

Articolo è davvero ben scritto e rappresenta la situazione reale...in pratica sono anni che tutti dicono che la rovina del Milan è iniziata dal doppio AD e che vogliamo fare ?? Ripartire con 2 AD...non scherziamo ragazzi...non è bello nemmeno il fatto che abbia ritenuto Han Li poco credibile...mi dispiace Paolo te la sei giocata male...molto molto male....


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2016)

La risposta definitiva la darà Maldini stesso pubblicamente.
Questa trattativa potrebbe protrarsi a lungo, ed è accaduto sempre il contrario di tutto ciò che hanno detto negli ultimi sei mesi i vari pennivendoli anticessione.
Guarda caso i più pessimisti e quelli che da tempo dicono che non arriverà Maldini, sono sempre loro. Continuino così, che va benissimo.


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2016)

La risposta definitiva la darà Maldini stesso pubblicamente.
Questa trattativa potrebbe protrarsi a lungo, ed è accaduto sempre il contrario di tutto ciò che hanno detto negli ultimi sei mesi i vari pennivendoli anticessione.
Guarda caso i più pessimisti e quelli che da tempo dicono che non arriverà Maldini, sono sempre loro. Continuino così, che va benissimo.


----------



## ignaxio (6 Ottobre 2016)

Ragazzi, quella intervista ha tirato troppo la corda.. 
l'articolo è pieno di congetture, ma hanno un senso basato su fatti reali e confermati da Maldini.
E' stato bello Paolo.. ma un nuovo Galliani non ci serve, persino se sei tu


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

*Anche il Corriere dello Sport: Maldi...NO l'ex capitano è intenzionato a rifiutare l'offerta. Incontrerà i cinesi ma vuole un ruolo di comando. *


----------



## __king george__ (6 Ottobre 2016)

io credo una cosa anche a costo di risultare impopolare:
-se la società ha comunque dei piani precisi e una strada delineata davanti a se e l'arrivo di Maldini avrebbe comportato lo scombussolamento di alcune cose (tipo il ruolo di Mirabelli,ecc) hanno fatto bene andare dritti per la loro strada...al momento mi sento di darli piena fiducia poi vedremo....

diro di più,non vorrei che questa storia della bandiera alla fine crei più svantaggi che vantaggi...


----------



## Serginho (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero



Sicuramente non i 4 incontri che hanno avuto faccia a faccia, ma l'intervista alla Gazzetta hanno fatto capire a Fassone 

Di ufficiale ad ora non c'e' nulla, di conseguenza queste sono solo speculazioni giornalaistiche. Le solite


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera* (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero. Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. *Maldini (che aveva tra le mani un'offerta scritta) sa che le condizioni poste e ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà. Ed i cinesi sono anche irritati con l'ex capitano. *
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Aggiornato con l'articolo della Gazzetta in edicola.

Quotate.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera* (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero. Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. *Maldini (che aveva tra le mani un'offerta scritta) sa che le condizioni poste e ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà. Ed i cinesi sono anche irritati con l'ex capitano. *
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera* (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero. Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. *Maldini (che aveva tra le mani un'offerta scritta) sa che le condizioni poste e ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà. Ed i cinesi sono anche irritati con l'ex capitano. *
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...


Pure illazioni, ed invenzioni quelle relative al suo stipendio, la cui trattazione con Fassone è stata peraltro smentita dall'interessato. Giornalismo da pettegoli autoreferenziali, perché Maldini e Fassone non spettegolano con terzi, specie a trattative ancora in corso.


----------



## Coripra (6 Ottobre 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Che stia operando bene e tutto da vedere


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (6 Ottobre 2016)

Cavolo... Mi dispiace un casino.... La sua presenza sarebbe stata una dose di competenza insostituibile..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera* (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero. Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. *Maldini (che aveva tra le mani un'offerta scritta) sa che le condizioni poste e ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà. Ed i cinesi sono anche irritati con l'ex capitano. *
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Se Maldini fosse ancora indeciso non avrebbe posto quelle domande sul dualismo tra lui e Mirabelli. Semplicemente il ruolo propostogli non gli piace, e con quella intervista lo ha voluto far capire a tutti.
Infatti è sceso fin troppo nei dettagli quando poteva limitarsi a dire di voler solo ascoltare i cinesi. Invece ha parlato della sua figura da DT e del rapporto con Mirabelli. 

Poi posso capire che le ipotesi sullo stipendio siano speculazioni, ma ragazzi, non fatevi del male: se Maldini era ancora indeciso si sarebbe stato zitto e non sarebbe sceso nei dettagli. 
Invece ha voluto esprimere pubblicamente gli aspetti che non lo convincono. È un modo elegante (o furbo, che dir si voglia) per far capire a tutti noi perché non si chiuderà, secondo la sua versione dei fatti. 
Poi ascolteremo anche quella di Fassone e ciascuno si farà una propria idea. Fine.

Tornemo a vincere anche senza Maldini, statene certi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Come per la cessione, valuteremo solo a conti fatti..mi spiacerebbe non avere Paolo con noi, moltissimo ma in qualche modo bisogna fare lo stesso, nello sport non esiste il lutto


----------



## hiei87 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Difficile farsi un'idea precisa in base a ciò che dicono i giornali, anche se Maldini, nella sua intervista, era stato piuttosto chiaro ed esaustivo.
Sicuramente c'è molta delusione, sia per come è finita, sia perchè, sulla base di quanto sappiamo, toccherebbe dar torto a Paolo, dopo anni passati ad invocarne il ritorno...


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se Maldini fosse ancora indeciso non avrebbe posto quelle domande sul dualismo tra lui e Mirabelli. Semplicemente il ruolo propostogli non gli piace, e con quella intervista lo ha voluto far capire a tutti.
> Infatti è sceso fin troppo nei dettagli quando poteva limitarsi a dire di voler solo ascoltare i cinesi. Invece ha parlato della sua figura da DT e del rapporto con Mirabelli.
> 
> Poi posso capire che le ipotesi sullo stipendio siano speculazioni, ma ragazzi, non fatevi del male: se Maldini era ancora indeciso si sarebbe stato zitto e non sarebbe sceso nei dettagli.
> ...


E ieri, con un'enfasi notevole, il fondo ha annunciato Mirabelli nello staff come collaboratore tecnico di Fassone: non ha citato la qualifica, ma ha sottolineato la stretta inerenza del nuovo dirigente al futuro AD, che dunque riceverà direttamente da lui (e non dunque dall'ipotetico direttore tecnico) le informazioni e le consulenze. Un segnale chiaro.


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Difficile farsi un'idea precisa in base a ciò che dicono i giornali, anche se Maldini, nella sua intervista, era stato piuttosto chiaro ed esaustivo.
> Sicuramente c'è molta delusione, sia per come è finita, sia perchè, sulla base di quanto sappiamo, toccherebbe dar torto a Paolo, dopo anni passati ad invocarne il ritorno...


Una sensazione: Paolo Maldini ha definitivamente rinunciato ad una carriera dirigenziale in un club calcistico di alto livello. Nessuno potrebbe accettare una proposta di plenipotenziario, se vera.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una sensazione: Paolo Maldini ha definitivamente rinunciato ad una carriera dirigenziale in un club calcistico di alto livello. Nessuno potrebbe accettare una proposta di plenipotenziario, se vera.



Vero, a meno che Fassone fallisca miseramente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Ottobre 2016)

Ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Come per la cessione, valuteremo solo a conti fatti..mi spiacerebbe non avere Paolo con noi, moltissimo ma in qualche modo bisogna fare lo stesso, nello sport non esiste il lutto


Non vi è ragione di averne. La situazione è esattamente quella di trent'anni fa, per chi ha esperienza di essa: un club alla deriva, un parco giocatori nobilitato da giovani talenti e qualche vecchia gloria, un marchio leggendario, un nuovo gruppo dirigente senza precedenti rossoneri, una grande potenza economica annunciata, una bandiera dal profilo incompatibile col modello di governance societaria, e dunque non accolta nel nuovo staff. Sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire: non malissimo.


----------



## Gas (6 Ottobre 2016)

Sono in disaccordo con chi dice che non ha le competenze per un ruolo dirigenziale (in una società sportiva).
Bisogna distinguere ruolo e ruolo, ovviamente non ha le competenze per rivedere un contratto di sponsorizzazione con mille cavilli e termini giuridici, e neppure il contratto di un calciatore o i conti economici del club.
Ma un club di calcio è una società dove esiste anche l'elemento sportivo, dove gli 11 che scendono in campo ricoprono un ruolo fondamentale anche per i risultati finanziari della società stessa, e allora cose come saper scegliere gli uomini giusti, saper creare un clima e regole adeguate, saper trasmettere una mentalità vincente, saper tirare fuori il meglio da ogni calciatore, ecc... diventano capacità assolutamente di primo piano e di massimo valore.

Per questo io mi dissocio dal "eh ma che esperienza ha Maldini per pretendere un ruolo dirigenziale ?" e sostengo la sua posizione.

Mi rifiuto anche di seguire quella corrente che vuole farlo sembrare assetato di soldi o di potere. Ho sentito l'intervista, la sua voce, le sue parole, per me ne viene fuori la figura di un uomo che crede in se stesso, nei suoi valori e tiene così tanto al club che vuole poter dare un contributo VERO, vuole delle responsabilità chiare ed oggettive per essere certo di poterci mettere del suo.
Ha paura di trovarsi invischiato in un sistema che non funziona e dove lui non può fare nulla per cambiare le cose.
Ha detto che se ci mette la faccia ed il suo nome vuole essere certo che di condividere gli obiettivi con la nuova proprietà. Cavolo ragazzi, qualche tempo fa ero tiepido verso il ritorno di Paolo, ma ora al contrario sono convinto che sia l'uomo più giusto che ci sia, se lui viene è un sigillo di qualità sugli intenti dei cinesi.
Se lo riterranno troppo pretenzioso e decideranno di non accontentarlo faranno un grandissimo errore.

Volevo scrivere "Paolo torna !" ma bisogna scrivere "Cinesi fate tornare Paolo !"


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vero, a meno che Fassone fallisca miseramente.


Credo che anche in quel caso Maldini non sarebbe eleggibile. Se fossero vere le illazioni giornalistiche, egli proporrebbe un modello di governance non collegiale, che la proprietà non potrebbe accettare. Troppo lontano dalla concezione di lavoro cinese.


----------



## Gas (6 Ottobre 2016)

Ah, a proposito de "I cinesi si sono irritati". E' simpatico notare come chi detiene il potere (in generale, poteva essere Galliani prima, qualcun'altro ora) possa far si che i giornali dicano qualsiasi cosa, spacciando bugie e screditando persone. E che se uno decida di usare, mettendo la propria faccia, lo stesso giornale per difendersi venga tacciato di aver fatto un atto sgradito.

Maldini ha irritato la nuova proprietà per il fatto di aver rilasciato un intervista per spiegare la sua verità, per dire alla gente, con la sua faccia e la sua voce come stanno le cose e zittire le falistà scritte dai giornali.
Io a Paolo credo senza nessun dubbio.
Quelli che sui giornali ed in televisione (visti ieri) dicono "Si è saputo che Maldini avrebbe chiesto troppi soldi (PS. Troppi in rapporto a cosa ?)", "Maldini vorrebbe essere il N°1 in società", ecc... per me sono persone piccole.
C'è un Uomo che ci mette la faccia, e poi ci sono le voci di corridoio. A voi la scelta.


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ah, a proposito de "I cinesi si sono irritati". E' simpatico notare come chi detiene il potere (in generale, poteva essere Galliani prima, qualcun'altro ora) possa far si che i giornali dicano qualsiasi cosa, spacciando bugie e screditando persone. E che se uno decida di usare, mettendo la propria faccia, lo stesso giornale per difendersi venga tacciato di aver fatto un atto sgradito.
> 
> Maldini ha irritato la nuova proprietà per il fatto di aver rilasciato un intervista per spiegare la sua verità, per dire alla gente, con la sua faccia e la sua voce come stanno le cose e zittire le falistà scritte dai giornali.
> Io a Paolo credo senza nessun dubbio.
> ...


Quella sul compenso indicizzato sulla punta più alta di stipendio della squadra è una stucchevole falsità. Per il resto, non c'è motivo di parteggiare per l'uno o per l'altro, perchè non c'è conflitto. Come in ogni normale relazione di business, qualcuno ha fatto una proposta, qualcun altro l'ha (l'avrebbe) rifiutata, e le sue ragioni, benchè da qualcuno non condivisibili, vanno rispettate. Oggi è un altro giorno di lavoro, per tutti.


----------



## Milo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Se l'offerta comprendeva tutti quei 10 punti riportati alla gazzetta, mi sembra assurdo poterla rifiutare, per me ha preteso troppo e l'ha preso in tasca


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Io sono sempre più dell'idea che invece la Ravelli sia una prostituta.....intellettualmente parlando...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono sempre più dell'idea che invece la Ravelli sia una prostituta.....intellettualmente parlando...



Vuoi far pensare di essere un intellettuale?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Vuoi far pensare di essere un intellettuale?



prostituzione intellettuale intendo...devo specificare tutto???
Intelletto= mente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Mah io finchè non esce un "no" dalla sua bocca, non crederò a una parola...daiiii sono sempre gli stessi discorsi, solo che invece di Berlusconi c'è Maldini: "i cinesi sono irritati per le richieste di B", "i cinesi sono irritati per le richieste di maldini"....come dicono i saggi "al peggio non c'è mai limite"....che schifo il "giornalismo" sportivo...in ogni caso se Paolo rifiutasse me ne farei sicuramente una ragione, dispiacerebbe ma amen....pur amando alla follia il milan, le cose che non mi fan dormire la notte sono ben altre.


----------



## smallball (6 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non vi è ragione di averne. La situazione è esattamente quella di trent'anni fa, per chi ha esperienza di essa: un club alla deriva, un parco giocatori nobilitato da giovani talenti e qualche vecchia gloria, un marchio leggendario, un nuovo gruppo dirigente senza precedenti rossoneri, una grande potenza economica annunciata, una bandiera dal profilo incompatibile col modello di governance societaria, e dunque non accolta nel nuovo staff. Sappiamo tutti come è andata a finire: non malissimo.


dubito avremo di nuovo gli elicotteri all'Arena con la Cavalcata delle Valchirie....vista coi miei occhi in quanto ero presente all'evento


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mah io finchè non esce un "no" dalla sua bocca, non crederò a una parola...daiiii sono sempre gli stessi discorsi, solo che invece di Berlusconi c'è Maldini: "i cinesi sono irritati per le richieste di B", "i cinesi sono irritati per le richieste di maldini"....come dicono i saggi "al peggio non c'è mai limite"....che schifo il "giornalismo" sportivo...in ogni caso se Paolo rifiutasse me ne farei sicuramente una ragione, dispiacerebbe ma amen....pur amando alla follia il milan, le cose che non mi fan dormire la notte sono ben altre.



Si davvero è un giornalismo di bassissimo livello...quasi sempre e solo speculatorio e negativo...dovranno accontentare la parte di lettori disfattisti e depressi...
Resta il fatto che sta Ravelli praticamente da del mercenario a Maldini perchè magari l'ha sentito al bar sotto casa sua...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si davvero è un giornalismo di bassissimo livello...quasi sempre e solo speculatorio e negativo...dovranno accontentare la parte di lettori disfattisti e depressi...
> Resta il fatto che sta Ravelli praticamente da del mercenario a Maldini perchè magari l'ha sentito al bar sotto casa sua...



Ma nemmeno tanto il fatto speculatorio (anch'esso gravissimo)...il fatto grave è che nel 90% dei casi le notizie se le inventano di sana pianta!!! Questo è gravissimo, va contro a tutte le basi morali del giornalismo!! Forse quello sportivo ha regole diverse, forse può farlo chiunque e basta avere una buona fantasia.


----------



## Tobi (6 Ottobre 2016)

Se non dovesse tornare vorrei Boban


----------



## arcanum (6 Ottobre 2016)

Oggettivamente i nuovi proprietari han mandato Fassone da Maldini ben quattro volte, vuol dire che lo vogliono fortemente in società, è il numero uno nella lista delle bandiere (giustamente).
Non credo che sia bastata un'intervista, anche abbastanza tranquilla se vogliamo, a far saltare tutto.
Maldini nell'intervista si è mostrato possibilista, inoltre davvero, la stampa sta sparando cavolate su cavolate! Fino a pochi giorni fa secondo tutti i giornali Paolo non era più da prendere in considerazione...poi all'improvviso si parla di Fassone che di ritorno dalla Cina l'avrebbe incontrato, in realtà si erano già visti più volte e chiaramente erano in contatto già da prima!
I giornalai inoltre fino a poco fa alimentavano mille dubbi sulla futura proprietà del Milan, ora invece riescono a captarne i malumori...ma daaaiii! 


Mi accodo a chi dice di aspettare e sentire le parole di Paolo, oramai tanto si è esposto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se non dovesse tornare vorrei Boban



Pure io lo stimo tanto!! Ma penso abbia già un ruolo in UEFA


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno tanto il fatto speculatorio (anch'esso gravissimo)...il fatto grave è che nel 90% dei casi le notizie se le inventano di sana pianta!!! Questo è gravissimo, va contro a tutte le basi morali del giornalismo!! Forse quello sportivo ha regole diverse, forse può farlo chiunque e basta avere una buona fantasia.



Si propendo pe l'ultima ipotesi...non serve una laurea per scrivere di calcio....e vabbè ci può stare..
Ma quando appunto si va su argomenti extracalcistici come i compensi e discussioni personali allora diventa gossip diffamatorio...mi fa schifo all'ennesima potenza..

Lo ha detto chiaramente nell'intervista e comunque lo infangano ugualmente:non vuole il ruolo di Fassone e non è un problema di soldi ma bensì di mansioni...più di così che deve fare??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si propendo pe l'ultima ipotesi...non serve una laurea per scrivere di calcio....e vabbè ci può stare..
> Ma quando appunto si va su argomenti extracalcistici come i compensi e discussioni personali allora diventa gossip diffamatorio...mi fa schifo all'ennesima potenza..
> 
> Lo ha detto chiaramente nell'intervista e comunque lo infangano ugualmente:non vuole il ruolo di Fassone e non è un problema di soldi ma bensì di mansioni...più di così che deve fare??



Non vuole il ruolo di Fassone però vuole decidere in autonomia come farebbe lui, quindi in posizione di comando rispetto a Mirabelli.

Ergo, vorrebbe almeno la carica di DG.


----------



## Pivellino (6 Ottobre 2016)

Mah, io credo che Paolo abbia sbagliato solo a rilasciare dichiarazioni prima del SI o del NO definitivi.
Fossi stato in trattativa con lui questo avrebbe irritato anche me.
Un dichiarazione stampa ex-post invece sarebbe stata opportuna.

Vedo poi la macchina del fango impegnata a distruggere lui e la società millantando notizie che si inseguono, come se partito un giornale gli altri si accodassero inventando qualche nota di colore piccante per rilanciare. A me pare tutto così inaffidabile e palesemente ingigantito, falso, poco credibile.
Paolo non è affamato di soldi, fama e potere, ci avrebbe lasciato anni fa. Lui ha già tutto. per questo può decidere in serenità.
Ha la mia età e io so che poi a 50 anni si diventa più concreti, solidi, razionali, passata la metà della vita utile sperata si cerca altro.

Credo la sua preoccupazione sia quella di non essere solo un simbolo, di essere apprezzato oltre il suo passato. A me questa storia del grande simbolo, come fosse la Madonna da portare a spalla tra i vicoli fa ridere.
Lui dice, riconoscetemi in modo diverso, apprezzate ciò che ho da dare e non ciò che ho dato.
La rinuncia a Maldini come che la si veda sarebbe già un fallimento di principio, la rinuncia a un bene inestimabile, identità, presenza, competenza. Io non ho dubbi lui sia un predestinato, Lidholm non ne ebbe.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Ottobre 2016)

*Il Giornale: a Maldini è stato offerto uno stipendio da 600.000 euro. Ma lui vuole almeno 3M a stagione.*


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non vuole il ruolo di Fassone però vuole decidere in autonomia come farebbe lui, quindi in posizione di comando rispetto a Mirabelli.
> 
> Ergo, vorrebbe almeno la carica di DG.


Non lo so...dalle sue parole non mi pare così evidente la cosa...a me sembra che voglia chiarezza sui ruoli e le decisoni..che sia Ad Dg CC e cocò non importa...ha specificato che se viene per metterci la faccia allora vuole anche avere voce nelle decisioni e non rispondere per scelte altrui caricandosi responsabilità non sue.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: a Maldini è stato offerto uno stipendio da 600.000 euro. Ma lui vuole almeno 3M a stagione.*



O fassone sta spifferando tutto alla stampa su discussioni molto private oppure Ordine e la Ravelli si inventano tutto di sana pianta..

Mmmmm...che dubbio...


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Ottobre 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ah, a proposito de "I cinesi si sono irritati". E' simpatico notare come chi detiene il potere (in generale, poteva essere Galliani prima, qualcun'altro ora) possa far si che i giornali dicano qualsiasi cosa, spacciando bugie e screditando persone. E che se uno decida di usare, mettendo la propria faccia, lo stesso giornale per difendersi venga tacciato di aver fatto un atto sgradito.
> 
> Maldini ha irritato la nuova proprietà per il fatto di aver rilasciato un intervista per spiegare la sua verità, per dire alla gente, con la sua faccia e la sua voce come stanno le cose e zittire le falistà scritte dai giornali.
> Io a Paolo credo senza nessun dubbio.
> ...




Santa verità.

Sono così stanco del giornalismo fuffa italiano.

Spero che un giorno paghino per tutte le falsità non avallate da qualsivoglia fatto concreto che ci propinano tutti i giorni


----------



## Reblanck (6 Ottobre 2016)

Non credo molto a queste notizie per adesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fermi tutti , ma veramente qualcuno di voi dopo le 120392039 balle sparate dalla schifosa stampa asservita al potere crede a queste cose ? 
Ma vi ricordate o no le balle colossali sparate dalla Gazzetta del corriere e da compagnia cantante sulla cessione ? I tifosi hanno la memoria corta .
Ma vi ricordate quante palle hanno sparato sul " dubbio " del nano ? ma che dubbio , quello aveva smobilitato da 3 anni . 

Sveglia gente , le notizie che giustamente devono essere riportate vanno prese per quello che sono ... fuffa .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: a Maldini è stato offerto uno stipendio da 600.000 euro. Ma lui vuole almeno 3M a stagione.*



Ero sicuro che alcuni giornali molto vicini alla società uscente l'avrebbero buttata sul discorso economico. Praticamente una certezza.


----------



## malos (6 Ottobre 2016)

Stampa vergognosa.


----------



## Schism75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Le parole di Maldini sono di altra natura. Tra l'altro, fosse vero quanto scrive la Gazzetta sui compiti, è chiaro che sarebbe solo rappresentanza, e in alcuni casi non si capisce per quale motivo dovrebbe essere chiamato a fare alcune trattative. A che pro, se c'è già il DS? sarebbe un'inutile sovrapposizione di ruoli. E poi anche come responsabile dei rapporti tra squadra e società che poteri decisionali avrebbe? Se arriva il Balotelli della situazione può decidere di sbatterlo fuori squadra se eccede nei regolamenti e nel decoro della squadra?


----------



## Gekyn (6 Ottobre 2016)

Sono convinto al 99% che Maldini non farà parte del Milan targato cinese, almeno per ora, ma sono altrettanto convinto che i problemi non siano di natura economica, io mi sono fatto un'idea e per me hanno ragione sia Paolino che Fassone.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Le parole di Maldini sono di altra natura. Tra l'altro, fosse vero quanto scrive la Gazzetta sui compiti, è chiaro che sarebbe solo rappresentanza, e in alcuni casi non si capisce per quale motivo dovrebbe essere chiamato a fare alcune trattative. A che pro, se c'è già il DS? sarebbe un'inutile sovrapposizione di ruoli. E poi anche come responsabile dei rapporti tra squadra e società che poteri decisionali avrebbe? Se arriva il Balotelli della situazione può decidere di sbatterlo fuori squadra se eccede nei regolamenti e nel decoro della squadra?



Il problema sta tutto lì...altro che soldi...
Il direttore tecnico cos'è? quante volte lo avete sentito di recente nelle società attuali? Io mai...
Ho sempre visto un duo al comando di molte società e a volte un uomo solo.Mi sembra che gli offrino un ruolo di rappresentanza e il suo dubbio sta tutto lì: conterò qualcosa?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il problema sta tutto lì...altro che soldi...
> Il direttore tecnico cos'è? quante volte lo avete sentito di recente nelle società attuali? Io mai...
> Ho sempre visto un duo al comando di molte società e a volte un uomo solo.Mi sembra che gli offrino un ruolo di rappresentanza e il suo dubbio sta tutto lì: conterò qualcosa?



Eh mi sa che hai ragione...se è così davvero non vedo cosa altro possano offrirgli...cioè non mi vengono in mente altri ruoli operativi liberi ed importanti..


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Eh mi sa che hai ragione...se è così davvero non vedo cosa altro possano offrirgli...cioè non mi vengono in mente altri ruoli operativi liberi ed importanti..



Vediamo come si risolve la cosa...niente è precluso anche perchè poi Paolino potrebbe mangiarsi le mani...starà riflettendo seriamente.
Comunque devono trovare un punto di incontro che per me non è impossibile da trovare al contrario di quello che scrivono i disfattisti.Non so ma a voi sembra che uomini di questa caratura si fermino per queste sciocchezze? basta trovare un punto di incontro con Mirabelli più che Fassone e vedere se c 'è compatibilità di pensiero fra i 2. 
Tutto lì...2-3 cene assieme con belle chiaccherate..

E poi diciamocelo: Fassone ha assolutamente bisogna di un parafulmine come Maldini perchè ai primi errori saranno attacchi incrociati da tutte le parti...se è intelligente sa che è indispensabile avere una figura forte come la sua..


----------



## Gekyn (6 Ottobre 2016)

Vorrebbe fare il DG, attualmente è una carica di Fassone, che ha un tramite diretto con la proprietà.
Vuole un ruolo che al momento cozzerebbe con Fassone e non con Mirabelli.


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2016)

Maldini ha detto: _"Io non ho fretta e sinceramente non mi sembra nemmeno il caso di averne vista la vastità del progetto. 
Non è detto che si faccia, ma è possibile. Però solo con ruoli definiti e con la condivisione del progetto."_

Il resto sono illazioni, voci di corridoio e malafede.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Maldini ha detto: _"Io non ho fretta e sinceramente non mi sembra nemmeno il caso di averne vista la vastità del progetto.
> Non è detto che si faccia, ma è possibile. Però solo con ruoli definiti e con la condivisione del progetto."_
> 
> Il resto sono illazioni, voci di corridoio e malafede.


Il resto è fango dei discepoli di galliani...del resto Paolo è considerato da tutti l'Anti Galliani cosa ci aspettavamo?
Non ha mai parlato di volere il ruolo di Dg,nè di soldi(non ancora)non ha mai detto che vuole scavalcare Fassone rapportandosi solo coi cinesi e non con lui. Ma come si fa a credere a certe cose?? Ma fatevi 2 domande prima di credere a tutto...
Sembra che sia un Fanboy di Maldini che lo vuole difendere a prescindere ma qui si tratta solo di respingere fango gratuito e senza prove verso una persona che ha fatto la nostra storia.
E'davvero incredibile come siano bastati 2 articoli di Ordine e la Ravelli per farvi cambiare idea su Maldini persona...


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

*La Stampa conferma: tutto chiuso tra Maldini ed il Milan. Non sono previsti ulteriori incontri tra l'ex capitano rossonero e Fassone. La decisione (no al ritorno) sembra ormai presa. Han Li è rimasto molto deluso dal comportamento dello stesso Maldini.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa conferma: tutto chiuso tra Maldini ed il Milan. Non sono previsti ulteriori incontri tra l'ex capitano rossonero e Fassone. La decisione (no al ritorno) sembra ormai presa. Han Li è rimasto molto deluso dal comportamento dello stesso Maldini.*



Se le cose che scrivono solo false sarà lo stesso Maldini a fare chiarezza prima o poi. Secondo me questa volta quello che scrivono è vero. Paolo voleva responsabilità troppo oltre quello che è un organigramma che si sta formando. In una società seria tutti devono collaborare con tutti e un pizzico di umiltà in questo senso doveva averla.

Non credo invece alla questione soldi.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2016)

Voglio illudermi fino alla fine.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Ottobre 2016)

Maldini vuole comandare, come ha fatto Leonardo al PSG
Ma Maldini se lo ricorda che, prima di andare al PSG, Leonardo per anni ha collaborato con Galliani e Braida?
Lui non può essere quello che è stato Leonardo? Non può imparare come tutti i comuni mortali?
Eppure non mi pare che il ruolo di Leo andò in conflitto con Galliani e Braida.
Inoltre, dovrebbe anche sostituire Gandini, e mi pare tutto tranne che niente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Se davvero sarà cosi (lo dubito ancora...d'altronde i giornali ignoravano pure che si erano incontrati 4 volte) sarebbe una cosa bruttina, pure da parte sua...un pizzico di umiltà in più non guasterebbe. Per il resto ce ne faremo una ragione e torneremo più forti di prima con o senza di lui...ma con un'immensa amarezza nel cuore


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2016)

Sti articoletti mi fanno ridere. L'unico protagonista della vicenda ad averci messo la faccia pubblicamente,ovvero Maldini,ha spiegato per filo e per segno le sue perplessità. Eppure vengono fuori robe che lo smentiscono completamente (senza che nessuno ci metta la faccia naturalmente,visto che le fonti giornalistiche sono segrete). Si dice che vuole avere un interfacciamento diretto e costante con i cinesi,ma lui ha semplicemente parlato di incontro conoscitivo per guardarsi in faccia e capire la situazione. Si dice di pretesa di ruolo da semi-dio alla Galliani,ma lui ha semplicemente posto la legittima domanda "se siamo in disaccordo che si fa?",ben diverso da dire "comando io". Si parla di stipendio faraonico,ma Maldini ha dichiarato che non ne hanno nemmeno discusso,visto che ci sono da risolvere i punti precedenti. Insomma,mi pare che sia in funzione una macchina del fango contro il Capitano e mi chiedo chi mai potrebbe essere al timone........



Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa conferma: tutto chiuso tra Maldini ed il Milan. Non sono previsti ulteriori incontri tra l'ex capitano rossonero e Fassone. La decisione (no al ritorno) sembra ormai presa. Han Li è rimasto molto deluso dal comportamento dello stesso Maldini.*



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Ottobre 2016)

La cosa che mi puzza è che ieri sono state fatte uscire le voci di trattative, e già oggi tutto finito. Non quadra


----------



## hiei87 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una sensazione: Paolo Maldini ha definitivamente rinunciato ad una carriera dirigenziale in un club calcistico di alto livello. Nessuno potrebbe accettare una proposta di plenipotenziario, se vera.



Probabile. Al massimo in Usa o in qualche campionato minore. 
Comunque la speranza è che sia andata così e che Maldini abbia rinunciato soltanto perchè voleva un ruolo diverso o voleva più soldi, e che la sua valutazione sul progetto in generale della nuova proprietà non c'entri con la decisione presa...


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Fosse vera la storia delle pretese..mi cadrebbe proprio in basso


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2016)

Dico la mia, quest'anno i giornali hanno dimostrato di non azzeccarne una su di noi, quindi spero che anche questa volta non faccia eccezione.
Certo è che Paolo stesso ha detto per primo che ci sono degli ostacoli e che ad oggi non tornerebbe, ma il fatto che ci siano stati vari incontri (e che probabilmente potrebbero anche essercene degli ulteriori) non mi fa essere del tutto pessimista.
Di sicuro non credo alla storiella del Maldini attaccato ai soldi o ad una posizione totalitaria di comando, penso che per amore del Milan e per rivalsa verso chi l'ha ingiustamente allontanato tornerebbe anche gratis, credo piuttosto ad una mancata intesa su quello che dovrebbe fare, sul suo ruolo preciso, come ha detto lui stesso.
Spero che Paolo capisca quanto abbiamo bisogno di lui, soprattutto in questo momento di rifondazione totale, e che quindi accetti con l'umiltà che ha sempre avuto anche sul campo, poi col tempo potrà diventare anche AD o vicepresidente o quello che vuole (se è questo il problema).
A maggior ragione ora che sono stati sguinzagliati i cani di Galliani, che vogliono dipingerlo come un presuntuoso egocentrico che ama più i soldi del Milan, servirebbe che li sbugiardasse in tutto quello che hanno detto e scritto.
Io dico di aspettare e non fasciarci già la testa ancora prima di nuovi aggiornamenti dei diretti interessati.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dico la mia, quest'anno i giornali hanno dimostrato di non azzeccarne una su di noi, quindi spero che anche questa volta non faccia eccezione.
> Certo è che Paolo stesso ha detto per primo che ci sono degli ostacoli e che ad oggi non tornerebbe, ma il fatto che ci siano stati vari incontri (e che probabilmente potrebbero anche essercene degli ulteriori) non mi fa essere del tutto pessimista.
> Di sicuro non credo alla storiella del Maldini attaccato ai soldi o ad una posizione totalitaria di comando, penso che per amore del Milan e per rivalsa verso chi l'ha ingiustamente allontanato tornerebbe anche gratis, credo piuttosto ad una mancata intesa su quello che dovrebbe fare, sul suo ruolo preciso, come ha detto lui stesso.
> Spero che Paolo capisca quanto abbiamo bisogno di lui, soprattutto in questo momento di rifondazione totale, e che quindi accetti con l'umiltà che ha sempre avuto anche sul campo, poi col tempo potrà diventare anche AD o vicepresidente o quello che vuole (se è questo il problema).
> ...


Non servirebbe a nula...continuerebbero a gettarefango ugualmente...bisogna chiuderli inuno sgabuzzino con scorpioni e scolopendre...


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa conferma: tutto chiuso tra Maldini ed il Milan. Non sono previsti ulteriori incontri tra l'ex capitano rossonero e Fassone. La decisione (no al ritorno) sembra ormai presa. Han Li è rimasto molto deluso dal comportamento dello stesso Maldini.*



*Anche Sportmediaset conferma: trattativa bloccata tra Maldini ed il Milan. Per sbloccarla, qualcuno dovrà fare un passo indietro.*


----------



## Coccosheva81 (6 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi puzza è che ieri sono state fatte uscire le voci di trattative, e già oggi tutto finito. Non quadra



Ma infatti, Maldini stesso dice nell'intervista che non ci vuole fretta e che servirà ancora tempo, poi il giorno dopo sembra tutto saltato.
Secondo me i giornalisti hanno fatto congetture: hanno sommato l'ufficialita di Mirabelli + i dubbi di Maldini e hanno dedotto che tutto fosse saltato. 
Che fonti hanno? Han Li in persona? E perché allora non hanno anticipato anche l'ufficialita di Mirabelli? 
E perché dopo 4 (quattro) incontri i cinesi si sarebbero "svegliati" solo dopo un'intervista?
Di che hanno parlato in questi incontri, di gnocche?


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset conferma: trattativa bloccata tra Maldini ed il Milan. Per sbloccarla, qualcuno dovrà fare un passo indietro.*



E' andata, niente, pace.


Guardiamo avanti.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Mi spiacerebbe molto un non coinvolgimento di Paolino in società, però i cinesi, e di conseguenza, Fassone devono continuare per la loro strada e se serve anche fare tabula rasa con il passato.
Vergognoso Ordine che la butta sulle condizioni economiche. Demente..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset conferma: trattativa bloccata tra Maldini ed il Milan. Per sbloccarla, qualcuno dovrà fare un passo indietro.*



Beh, è chiaro che quando si fa una trattativa di quel genere si deve mantenere un profilo basso.
Una gran parte di quello che ha dichiarato Maldini è condivisibile, ma sicuramente non ha giovato il fatto di averlo messo in piazza. 
A che pro? Che cosa si aspettava di riflesso? 
L'unica cosa plausibile è che cercasse l'appoggio della stampa o dei tifosi, non vedo altre spiegazioni.
La stampa è stata sollecitata da lui, mica da Han Li. Tutto quello che ne è scaturito se lo è un po' cercato, diciamocela tutta.
Mentre una gran parte dei tifosi lo ha allontanato, tenuto conto soprattutto della dichiarazione fatta a sky sport di voler avere un rapporto diretto con la proprietà, di fatto bypassando Fassone, lo stesso che gli stava proponendo un incarico comunque prestigioso.
Se c'è qualcuno che dovrà fare un passo indietro, questo è certamente Maldini. Anche per una questione di immagine della nuova proprietà.
E non parlo di pretese economiche, ma di ruolo da occupare.
A questo punto è possibile che la trattativa finisca
L'alternativa a Maldini?
Secondo me solo Van Basten potrebbe essere interpellato: gli altri nomi sono misconosciuti nella terra del Dragone...


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sti articoletti mi fanno ridere. L'unico protagonista della vicenda ad averci messo la faccia pubblicamente,ovvero Maldini,ha spiegato per filo e per segno le sue perplessità. Eppure vengono fuori robe che lo smentiscono completamente (senza che nessuno ci metta la faccia naturalmente,visto che le fonti giornalistiche sono segrete). Si dice che vuole avere un interfacciamento diretto e costante con i cinesi,ma lui ha semplicemente parlato di incontro conoscitivo per guardarsi in faccia e capire la situazione. Si dice di pretesa di ruolo da semi-dio alla Galliani,ma lui ha semplicemente posto la legittima domanda "se siamo in disaccordo che si fa?",ben diverso da dire "comando io". Si parla di stipendio faraonico,ma Maldini ha dichiarato che non ne hanno nemmeno discusso,visto che ci sono da risolvere i punti precedenti. Insomma,mi pare che sia in funzione una macchina del fango contro il Capitano e mi chiedo chi mai potrebbe essere al timone........
> 
> 
> 
> .



Però scusa, lui nell'intervista ha detto di aver parlato con han lì e poi ha detto di voler parlare con la proprietà cinese prima di decidere, valutando appunto Han li come uno che non vale niente. Ha pienamente ragione han li


----------



## danjr (6 Ottobre 2016)

A questo punto rivaluto la posizione di Galliani nei confronti di Maldini. A prescindere dalle illazioni a me non è proprio piaciuta la sua intervista...


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> A questo punto rivaluto la posizione di Galliani nei confronti di Maldini. A prescindere dalle illazioni a me non è proprio piaciuta la sua intervista...



Ce l'hanno fatta!!! Ordine a la Ravelli ce l'hanno fatta!!!


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset conferma: trattativa bloccata tra Maldini ed il Milan. Per sbloccarla, qualcuno dovrà fare un passo indietro.*



Prepariamoci nei prossimigiorni a :
-spiraglio per Maldini i dialoghi sembrano riaprirsi
-Maldini vola in Cina con Fassone
-Maldini resta a Milano per riflettere e attende il ritorno di Fassone
-Maldini è partito per Pechino 
-Fassone parte da solo per la Cina
-Maldini definitivamente Out
-Maldini c'è!!


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> A questo punto rivaluto la posizione di Galliani nei confronti di Maldini. A prescindere dalle illazioni a me non è proprio piaciuta la sua intervista...



Mi fa male dirlo ma ti quoto, Paolo mi è sceso di mille punti, da quando ha smesso di giocare praticamente non ha fatto una mazza in vita sua e adesso per venire al Milan pretende di comandare??? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mi fa male dirlo ma ti quoto, Paolo mi è sceso di mille punti, da quando ha smesso di giocare praticamente non ha fatto una mazza in vita sua e adesso per venire al Milan pretende di comandare??? Ma stiamo scherzando?



Oh mio Dio...vi plagiano come e quando vogliono...non c è nulla da fare...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci nei prossimigiorni a :
> -spiraglio per Maldini i dialoghi sembrano riaprirsi
> -Maldini vola in Cina con Fassone
> -Maldini resta a Milano per riflettere e attende il ritorno di Fassone
> ...



Paolo e Fassone iiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, Maldini stesso dice nell'intervista che non ci vuole fretta e che servirà ancora tempo, poi il giorno dopo sembra tutto saltato.
> Secondo me i giornalisti hanno fatto congetture: hanno sommato l'ufficialita di Mirabelli + i dubbi di Maldini e hanno dedotto che tutto fosse saltato.
> Che fonti hanno? Han Li in persona? E perché allora non hanno anticipato anche l'ufficialita di Mirabelli?
> E perché dopo 4 (quattro) incontri i cinesi si sarebbero "svegliati" solo dopo un'intervista?
> Di che hanno parlato in questi incontri, di gnocche?


Dubbi più che legittimi, i tuoi. Sarei più cauto sul fallimento di questi incontri, tenuto conto che Fassone, a breve in partenza per la Cina, porterà certamente con sé il dossier Paolo, che Maldini stesso ha dichiarato di voler prendersi tutto il tempo necessario prima di dare una risposta, e che, guarda caso, entro la fine di questo mese sono annunciate in Italia delegazioni rappresentative del fondo SES e dei soggetti consorziati nel fondo, a vedere certamente Berlusconi ma, in fondo, a soddisfare l'annunciato desiderio del Capitano di conoscere i nuovi proprietari. Quindi calma e gesso, vero, Fassone?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci nei prossimigiorni a :
> -spiraglio per Maldini i dialoghi sembrano riaprirsi
> -Maldini vola in Cina con Fassone
> -Maldini resta a Milano per riflettere e attende il ritorno di Fassone
> ...



Indipendentemente dall'esito finale, aspettiamoci sicuramente un nuovo tormentone per tutto il mese di ottobre.


----------



## Butcher (6 Ottobre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Oh mio Dio...vi plagiano come e quando vogliono...non c è nulla da fare...



Terreno fertile.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2016)

*---)* http://www.milanworld.net/costacurt...tativa-ancora-aperta-vt40825.html#post1072579


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Pure Cairo ha parlato...ha detto in parole povere che in questo ruolo deve farsi un’esperienza e la carta bianca la può avere solo se dimostrerà di essere un buon dirigente. Inoltre ha detto che avere la responsabilità dell’area tecnica non è una piccola cosa.


----------



## Morghot (6 Ottobre 2016)

Certo che denigrare o farsi scendere la stima di Maldini per queste cose, cioè la maggior parte trovate giornalistiche, ce ne vuole eh... avrà i suoi buoni motivi, se non accetta pace.

Fermo restando che Maldini per me può pure chiedere di essere capo padrone del milan, allenatore e presidente messi insieme ed avrebbe comunque ragione e piena facoltà di farlo.


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Pure Cairo ha parlato...ha detto in parole povere che in questo ruolo deve farsi un’esperienza e la carta bianca la può avere solo se dimostrerà di essere un buon dirigente. Inoltre ha detto che avere la responsabilità dell’area tecnica non è una piccola cosa.


Potremmo chiedere informazioni a Luciano Moggi e Beppe Marotta, ne avremmo gran soddisfazione. Se davvero il problema è decidere chi la vince in caso di contrasto tra Maldini e Mirabelli, la logica porta a dire che vince chi ha il pensiero migliore...  Il problema verte, in realtà, su quale peso possa avere il direttore tecnico sulla determinazione dei budget di volta in volta disponibili per il mercato. Da lì passa il discorso sulla competitività della squadra, su cui Paolo teme di dover giocarsi la propria reputazione rispetto alle enormi aspettative della tifoseria su un progetto di queste dimensioni legato al suo nome. Ecco perchè chiede di poter interloquire con la proprietà: sul budget la potestà non è tanto dell'AD del Milan, quanto del CEO della società veicolo che controllerà il capitale del club e, a monte, di quello del consorzio che controllerà la società veicolo. Qui si fa il Milan del futuro.


----------



## Casnop (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *---)* http://www.milanworld.net/costacurt...tativa-ancora-aperta-vt40825.html#post1072579


Totalmente condivisibile il suo pensiero.


----------



## Coripra (6 Ottobre 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Certo che denigrare o farsi scendere la stima di Maldini per queste cose, cioè la maggior parte trovate giornalistiche, ce ne vuole eh... avrà i suoi buoni motivi, se non accetta pace.
> 
> Fermo restando che Maldini per me può pure chiedere di essere capo padrone del milan, allenatore e presidente messi insieme ed avrebbe comunque ragione e piena facoltà di farlo.




San Maldini Paolo, martire immolato sull'altare della presunta competenza


----------



## Schism75 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Io prenderei per valide solo le parole dette da Maldini ieri, proprio perchè le uniche raccolte direttamente da una persona reale. Le altre sono illazioni e fatte uscire ad hoc. Stiamo tranquilli. Vi pare che Maldini non abbia informato Fassone che stava per fare un'intervista pubblica per smentire alcune voci piuttosto strane, come ad esempio la richiesta di troppi soldi?. Dai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Ottobre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io prenderei per valide solo le parole dette da Maldini ieri, proprio perchè le uniche raccolte direttamente da una persona reale. Le altre sono illazioni e fatte uscire ad hoc. Stiamo tranquilli. Vi pare che Maldini non abbia informato Fassone che stava per fare un'intervista pubblica per smentire alcune voci piuttosto strane, come ad esempio la richiesta di troppi soldi?. Dai.



Anzi...da qualche parte avevo proprio letto che erano pure state rilasciate in accordo con Fassone per far smettere le speculazioni...ma non ricordo proprio dove l'ho letto/sentito


----------



## Igniorante (6 Ottobre 2016)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Certo che denigrare o farsi scendere la stima di Maldini per queste cose, cioè la maggior parte trovate giornalistiche, ce ne vuole eh... avrà i suoi buoni motivi, se non accetta pace.
> 
> Fermo restando che Maldini per me può pure chiedere di essere capo padrone del milan, allenatore e presidente messi insieme ed avrebbe comunque ragione e piena facoltà di farlo.



Concordo, Paolo Maldini rappresenta il Milan stesso fatto persona, e quindi un uomo simile sarebbe importantissimo per la nostra rinascita, direi quasi imprescindibile. Certo, se non verrà saremo tristi e dispiaciuti ma ce ne faremo una ragione, ci sta dire che forse (se le voci sono vere) chiede troppo, ma denigrarlo o "farselo scendere" è una cosa inconcepibile, almeno per me.
Per quello che ha rappresentato per i nostri colori gli dovrebbe essere eretta una statua ogni giorno dell'anno.


----------



## naliM77 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera* (Ravelli) in edicola oggi, 6 ottobre 2016, è sicuro: Paolo Maldini non tornerà al Milan. Le interviste rilasciate dall'ex capitano rossonero hanno avuto la funzione di far capire a Fassone il suo pensiero e, di conseguenza, la chiusura al ritorno in rossonero. Per i cinesi, dunque, la riflessione del capitano rossonero è conclusa. *Maldini (che aveva tra le mani un'offerta scritta) sa che le condizioni poste e ribadite pubblicamente attraverso i giornali non possono essere accettate dalla nuova proprietà. Ed i cinesi sono anche irritati con l'ex capitano. *
> 
> Come già riportato, Maldini pretendeva piena autonomia nel suo ruolo e di interfacciarsi direttamente con la proprietà cinese. In pratica, sarebbe stato quasi un doppione di Fassone. Ed anche il Milan cinese sarebbe partito con il doppio AD, cosa non gradita alla futura proprietà.
> 
> ...



Voi credete ai giornali, dopo che negli ultimi 6 mesi (Quasi) hanno dimostrato di non sapere nulla sul Milan e di aver sparato minchiate a destra e sinistra con il solo intento di creare illusione nei tifosi per poi farla seguire da profonde delusioni?

Maldini, sono convinto che tornerà, dall'intervista alla Gazzetta sembra hce a parlare sia una persona vogliosa di tornare, ma che voglia avere un ruolo chiaro e definito, il riferimento al lavoro in coppia con Mirabelli è da leggere in questa ottica "ma poi se siamo in disaccordo, chi decide?", non come un personaggio ceh vuol comandare, ma uno che se deve metterci la faccia, perchè lui ci metterà eccome la faccia, visto che sarà usato dalla proprietà per ingraziarsi i tifosi, ha diritto primo a conoscere tutte le carte, ma sopratutto se appunto deve prendersi le responsabilità, vuole anceh prendere le redini del comando nel settore in cui andrà a lavorare e di cui risponderà ai tifosi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Però scusa, lui nell'intervista ha detto di aver parlato con han lì e poi ha detto di voler parlare con la proprietà cinese prima di decidere, valutando appunto Han li come uno che non vale niente. Ha pienamente ragione han li



Han Li è *una* persona. Stando ai giornali la proprietà è formata da decine di persone e Paolo vuole giustamente conoscerli tutti,o almeno quelli con potere decisionale.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Sportmediaset conferma: trattativa bloccata tra Maldini ed il Milan. Per sbloccarla, qualcuno dovrà fare un passo indietro.*




Non voglio fare una crociata contro di lui ma non vedo perché insistere tanto. Se fosse vero che bisogna intavolare una trattativa per portarlo al milan, tutta questa volontà a venire non c'è.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Ottobre 2016)

Un Po di delusione me l hai data paolo...
Io ci sarei andato anche a tagliare il prato. A Milanello


----------



## Aron (6 Ottobre 2016)

Il mago G dietro a questa nuova ondata di disinformazione?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Ottobre 2016)

Macchina del fango in azione contro Paolo. Galliani e gli amici di merende stanno sparando le ultime cartucce.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Macchina del fango in azione contro Paolo. Galliani e gli amici di merende stanno sparando le ultime cartucce.




Esatto , e non dimenticare tutti i magnoni che vivevano delle stupidate del nano e del pelato


----------

